

MIT Students create a standing desk you can afford - nitsky
http://bostinno.streetwise.co/all-series/press-fit-standing-desk-kickstarter-affordable-standing-desk/

======
jseliger
For most people I don't think a full-time standing desk is necessarily optimal
either; I'm using a Geekdesk, which has a motor that allows a sit-stand option
([http://jseliger.wordpress.com/2012/09/23/the-geekdesk-
writin...](http://jseliger.wordpress.com/2012/09/23/the-geekdesk-writing-
space-post/)).

There are some efforts to build cheaper sit-stand desks—I gave a couple bucks
to this one: [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2036834894/the-most-
aff...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2036834894/the-most-affordable-
automatic-sit-to-stand-desk) .

~~~
nitsky
We use our fixed height standing desks with adjustable stools, so we get the
best of both worlds while keeping the price down.

